# why mi PCI device is not installed???



## elbonitillo (Oct 1, 2007)

i had to format mi PC when i installed the OS it does not detect my pci device and i dont know why?? please help


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

You have to install drivers - they should be on a CD you got with the computer/motherboard.

Or - post back with name/model of your computer. Then we can find the drivers.


----------



## elbonitillo (Oct 1, 2007)

my computer is systemax and my mother board is intel gpm 945


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know that motherboard.

Download the "*TSFdemo1*" file, unpack and run it.

In "Tech Support Forum Hardware Reader" >> click "Copy to clipboard" >> paste the info in your post.


----------



## elbonitillo (Oct 1, 2007)

OpSys: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2.0 
Motherboard: Intel Corporation D945GPM (Version AAD21427-106 ) 
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz (Clock Speed 3200 ) 
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz (Clock Speed 3200 ) 
RAM: 3318MB
Video: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family 
Sound: CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device 
MODEM: Not Reported

Drive: WDC WD3200JS-60PDB0 (Size ~298 GB)
Drive: Sony USB HS-CF Card USB Device 
Drive: Sony USB HS-MS Card USB Device 
Drive: Sony USB HS-SD Card USB Device 
Drive: Sony USB HS-xD/SM USB Device 
Optical Drive: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-1635S 
Optical Drive: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S 
End of report


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks.

Go to this Intel web page: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Download and install the chipset INF driver (no. 7).

Restart the computer.

Download and install the audio driver (no. 3).
Intel's installation instructions: http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-020642.htm

Restart again.

Install the LAN driver (no. 5).

Restart.


----------



## elbonitillo (Oct 1, 2007)

how can i put my pci express video card as default because my computer is not detecting it!!


----------



## elbonitillo (Oct 1, 2007)

OpSys: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 3.0 
Motherboard: Intel Corporation D945GPM (Version AAD21427-106 ) 
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz (Clock Speed 3200 ) 
RAM: 3318MB
Video: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family 
Sound: CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device 
MODEM: Not Reported

Drive: WDC WD3200JS-60PDB0 (Size ~298 GB)
Drive: Sony USB HS-CF Card USB Device 
Drive: Sony USB HS-MS Card USB Device 
Drive: Sony USB HS-SD Card USB Device 
Drive: Sony USB HS-xD/SM USB Device 
Optical Drive: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-1635S 
Optical Drive: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S 
End of report


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You have to enter BIOS and disable the onboard video.
Also - make sure the card is seated correctly in the slot. Take it out and put it back again.


----------



## elbonitillo (Oct 1, 2007)

i entered in the bios but there was no option to disable it


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You're right - the motherboard should disable the onboard graphics automatically when a video card is installed.

What video card do you have?
Where is the monitor connected? To the card or the motherboard?
I'm not sure the motherboard supports PCI-E 2.0 cards.
Try the video card in another computer - or try another video card in your computer.


----------

